# Zu verkaufen Messtaster Renishaw MP10



## Runfun (9 Januar 2011)

RENISHAW MP10 TASTKOPF MIT HSK63 KOMPL.

zum Verkauf stehen 3 x gebrauchte Renishaw MP10 Messtaster mit optischer
Signalübertragung;
programmierbar über eine Triggerlogik;
verstellbarer Antastdruck; Schutzart IP X8;
komplett mit 2 Batterien und Funktionsgarantie.

Pro Stück 600€ incl. MwSt.Sie erhalten eine Rechnung mit ausgewiesener MwSt.
Die Taster werden auch einzeln verkauft


----------



## wgwb (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo Runfun!

Ich brauche einen Taster MP10. Ist noch einer zu haben?


----------



## Runfun (5 Juli 2012)

Hallo ja habe noch welche.
Wenn Sie Interesse haben, einfach eine Privatnachricht mit Kontaktdaten schicken
und ich melde mich bei Ihnen bezüglich der Abwicklung.

MFG.


----------



## Runfun (13 Juni 2013)

Ich habe immer noch welche in meinem Lager !!!


----------



## Mueller (12 Januar 2022)

Noch welche vorhanden? Bitte anbieten
mueller@sydow.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Januar 2022)

Mueller schrieb:


> Noch welche vorhanden? Bitte anbieten
> mueller@sydow.de


Ob da noch eine Antwort kommt


----------



## Mueller (12 Januar 2022)

Bin auf der Suche nach MP10 mit HSK63 Aufnahme


----------

